# Quick installation question?



## weissadam24 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm getting a list together of all the things to do this installation on my own. My question is, I'll be doing it in my garage and I have a set of jack stands now and I've come across a deal on another set but, I'm not sure if there going to be tall enough? Does anyone remember how high you needed to get your car in the air for the installation? Thanks for all the great info any help would be great thanks!!


----------



## weissadam24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Guess I should have said header installation huh? Lol! Thanks guys!


----------

